# اطلب اى برنامج عايزة



## tonylovejesus (2 أبريل 2009)

سلام والنعمة 

اطلب  اى برنامج وانشاء اللة هجيبو


----------



## هنى هنى (10 أبريل 2009)

برنامج تعريفات مكونات الجهاز


----------



## aymannn (10 أبريل 2009)

عايز برامج لتحويل شكل الويندوز كليا الى فيستا


----------



## tonylovejesus (13 أبريل 2009)

aymannn قال:


> عايز برامج لتحويل شكل الويندوز كليا الى فيستا



اتفضل واسف على التاخير 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/4030402/pack-vista-inspirat-2-1.0.rar.html


----------



## tonylovejesus (13 أبريل 2009)

هنى هنى قال:


> برنامج تعريفات مكونات الجهاز



للاسف طلبك مش موجود  تعريف الكروت انت لازم تعرفها بنفسك عن طريق الاسطوانات اللى تبع الكروت او من مواقع الكروت


----------



## engy fayez (20 مايو 2009)

اولاً ميرسى اوى على القسم ده ، بعد اذنكم انا كنت احمل اخر اصدار لبرنامج الفوتوشوب بس عن طريق 4 shared، وكنت كمان عايزه شرح لكيفية استخدام الفلاتر الخاصه بالبرنامج، و ميرسى لتعب محبتكم


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (28 مايو 2009)

عاوز برنامج سكان اي بي ممكن ربنا بيارك فيك


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مايو 2009)

اتفضل برنامج اسكان اى بي   اختر موقع واحد
http://www.zshare.net/download/18727457aeb9d19e/

http://rapidshare.com/files/12083567...an1.0.zip.html


----------



## maryoooom (3 يونيو 2009)

انا من شهر تقريبا نزلت ويندوز جديد وجيت اشغل عليه كاسبر 2009 مش راضى وبتطلع رساله بتقول ان الويندوز مش هيقدر يشغل البرنامج وعاوزة انتى فيرس كويس اعمل ايه ياريت يكون نورتون بيقولو عليه حلو


----------



## tonylovejesus (3 يونيو 2009)

maryoooom قال:


> انا من شهر تقريبا نزلت ويندوز جديد وجيت اشغل عليه كاسبر 2009 مش راضى وبتطلع رساله بتقول ان الويندوز مش هيقدر يشغل البرنامج وعاوزة انتى فيرس كويس اعمل ايه ياريت يكون نورتون بيقولو عليه حلو


 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*انا من رأى تسعملى برنامج avg 8   احسن من النورتن   *
*اتفضلى انا جيبلك الاتنين*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* برنامج avg*​ 
:download:
*tony*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*برنامج norton200**9*

*:download:*
*tony*
*ــــــــــــ*​


----------



## tonylovejesus (3 يونيو 2009)

engy fayez قال:


> اولاً ميرسى اوى على القسم ده ، بعد اذنكم انا كنت احمل اخر اصدار لبرنامج الفوتوشوب بس عن طريق 4 shared، وكنت كمان عايزه شرح لكيفية استخدام الفلاتر الخاصه بالبرنامج، و ميرسى لتعب محبتكم


                   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*اتفضلى*


*فلاتر الفوتوشوب الاساسية بالصور


شرح تاثير كل من مجموعات الفلاتر الرئيسية في الفوتوشوب 
وهذه صورة عامة لاسماء الفلاتر
*






*مجموعة artistic
تستخدم هذه المجموعة من الفلاتر التقليدية مع التلوين و الرسم و التصوير

*





*مجموعة blur
تسمى هذه المجموعة بفلاتر التمويه وتقوم بتنعيم الصورة وذلك بإنقاص التباين في الصورة
كما يمكنك من تشكيل الظلال و ثأثيرات الحركة
*






*مجموعة brush strokes
مجموعة لمسات الفرشاة ويمكن لهذه المجموعة إضافة اللون والتظليل أو النسيج إلى الصورة*







*مجموعة distor
تنشئ هذه المجموعة تشويهات و تأثيرات خاصة بتغيير موضع البيكسلات الموجودة بدون تغير لونها

*





*مجموعة noise
تسمى هذه المجموعة بفلاتر الضجيج و يمكنها مزج منطقة محددة مع الخلفية بشكل أكثر فاعلية
وبواستطتها يمكن انشاء نسيج جميل
*







*مجموعة pixelate
تشوه هذه المجموعة الألوان في التصميم بتغيير مجموعات صغيرة من البيكسلات الملونة المتشابهة في مجموعة واحدة من اللون

*





*مجموعة render
تقوم هذه المجموعة بإضافة تأثيرات جميلة على التصميم (غيوم ، غيوم مفرقة ، سطوع عدسات ، تأثيرات إضاءة)
*






*مجموعة sharpen
تضيف هذه المجموعة المزيد من التفاصيل إلى التصميم بزيادة الفرق اللوني في البيكسلات
وهي فعالة في توضيح الصور الفوتوغرافية التي انعدمت فيها المطابقة 

*





*مجموعة sketch
تحتوي هذه المجموعة على فلاتر التخطيط التي تضاهي تأثيرات الرسم اليدوي للرسام

*






*مجموعة stylize
تسمى هذه المجموعة بفلاتر الأسلوب و تقدم كل تأثيرات الطبيعة*








*مجموعة texture
تضيف هذه المجموعة النسيج إلى الصورة

*






*مجموعة video
هذه المجموعة تقدم أنظمة الألوان

*





*مجموعة other
تحتوي هذه المجموعة على فلاتر متنوعة

*




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## eman88 (11 يوليو 2009)

انا عندي طلب بس ممكنن غريب شوي شفتك جبت كل البرامج المطلوبة انا ما بدي برنامج انا بدي لعبة اسمها  tarzan action game مش ملاقيتها بالنت وشكرا الك


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أغسطس 2009)

​_ميرسي علي الموضوع الحميل_
_ واتمني برنامج عمل الشات علي الموبيل لتليفون __lg_​


----------



## bakaborta (8 أغسطس 2009)

انا عاوزة ضروري جدا برنامج الكتاب المقدس بالبحث
لموبايل سامسونج
d 780
ضروري جدا لاب كاهن محتاجه في خدمته


----------



## muheb (13 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت عوز تعريف المذر بورد انتل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المقدس (16 أغسطس 2009)

عايز طريقة تنزيل ونقل الصور من اى مزقع الى الاميل او المنتديات وشكرا مقدما


----------



## b2bo (15 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايز quick time 7


----------



## john2 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*لو سمحتم عاوزبرنامج منتاج ضرورى*​


----------



## tonylovejesus (2 أكتوبر 2009)

muheb قال:


> لو سمحت عوز تعريف المذر بورد انتل مع جزيل الشكر




*ادخل على الموقع دة واختار نوع البورده بتاعتك *​
downloadcenter.intel.com/


----------



## tonylovejesus (2 أكتوبر 2009)

b2bo قال:


> انا عايز quick time 7



*اتفضل*

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/


----------



## tonylovejesus (2 أكتوبر 2009)

john2 قال:


> *لو سمحتم عاوزبرنامج منتاج ضرورى*​




*انا البرنامج اللى بفضله برنامج ulead vedio studio  
اتفضلى 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/206016517/Corel_VideoStudio_Pro_x2.part1_by_OneHand.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/206075889/Corel_VideoStudio_Pro_x2.part2_by_OneHand.rar


----------



## tonylovejesus (2 أكتوبر 2009)

john2 قال:


> *لو سمحتم عاوزبرنامج منتاج ضرورى*​



اتفضل يا جون الروابط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/206016517/Corel_VideoStudio_Pro_x2.part1_by_OneHand.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/206075889/Corel_VideoStudio_Pro_x2.part2_by_OneHand.rar


واسف للتأخير


----------



## monmooon (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*هاى ياجماعه انا محتاجه برنامج Acoustica Mixcraft 4.1 (Build 88) Incl KeyGen-NeoX محتاجاه ضرورى ضرورى اللي عنده ياريت يرفعهولي وربنا يعوض تعبك 
بس عاوزة في اقصي سرعه​​*


----------



## روميو جروب (14 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج الرسائل المجانية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه 

انا محتاج ضروري اقوي برنامج لتغير الاي بي كل دقيقه او كل ثانية 

بس يكون قوي وفعال

ربنا معاكم

تحياتي​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه 

انا محتاج ضروري اقوي برنامج لتغير الاي بي كل دقيقه او كل ثانية 

بس يكون قوي وفعال

سمعت ان افضل برنامج  هو

Hide IP Platinum 4.02 Beta

و

hide my ip


ياريت لو   عندك او افضل منهم

ربنا معاكم

تحياتي​


----------



## اللة احبك (7 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لية مدة بدور على برنامج f2f لتشفير اى ملف وشكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم الكبيرة خالص اللى بتقدموها وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## راشي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*مساء الخير اولا ميرسي خالص للموضوع الهائل وثانيا انا كنت محتاجه برنامج msn massenger ضرورى بس ياريت تكون نسخه حلوةو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------

